
Synchrotron Radiation - rolph
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchrotron_radiation
======
dekhn
synchrotrons are amazing. I spent 24 hours on a beam line (the parts of the
synchrotron where the super intense photon beam is sent out to experiment
stations). Each station has a hutch where you put your sample and it has
multiple interlocks to prevent you from being in the hutch when the beam is
exposed. There are alarms and knobs and levers and knobs to pull before you
can expose your sample. After you do, you will see a nice hole burnt through
your sample.

And then there's:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anatoli_Bugorski](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anatoli_Bugorski)

~~~
rolph
good addition there, it fits the trope for sure. im thinking fusion
synchrotron, perhaps even a lithium deuteride filament to generate the plasma,
and an effective uni-directional beaming technique. check out plasma pinching,
and compression.

